# ASA Senior Pro class rules.



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

good question, I would ask at the ASA Forum for a honest answer


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ask Dee over on the ASA forum...the man with all the answers.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

I would think if you shoot pro in one venue you would be required to shoot pro in another but not 100% certain


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ba3darcher said:


> I would think if you shoot pro in one venue you would be required to shoot pro in another but not 100% certain


I thought due to age difference ASA wasnt requiring this of NFAA Senior pros. I may be wrong and thats why I asked.

Didnt shoot NFAA because they made a 50 year old ASA Senior pro shoot open pro. 

Wish they would get on the same page.
DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> I thought due to age difference ASA wasnt requiring this of NFAA Senior pros. I may be wrong and thats why I asked.
> 
> Didnt shoot NFAA because they made a 50 year old ASA Senior pro shoot open pro.
> 
> ...


NFAA is the one that's out of step with ASA and IBO. i think the item is on the agenda for the meeting of the NFAA coming up. there's a thread about that on the field forum. but knowing the NFAA executive team, by the time the change comes, DB, you'll be too old to shoot field anyway. :wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

carlosii said:


> NFAA is the one that's out of step with ASA and IBO. i think the item is on the agenda for the meeting of the NFAA coming up. there's a thread about that on the field forum. but knowing the NFAA executive team, by the time the change comes, DB, you'll be too old to shoot field anyway. :wink:


Im the one that brought it to Chuck's attention who did the thread. I doubt and heard its to late to get on this years agenda. NFAA needs to get on same program. I agree, maybe wont be in my stars to shoot pro in NFAA now. Not like I would be a big threat. 
But your right the age may lower just as I turn 55 but for me thats good for all assc and fine by me
DB


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I dont think so Dan...spots and foam is two different styles of shooting. big difference. I have known several who has competed in the pro spot classes but not pro in 3D.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

LD Falks (Dee) would have the answer - asaforum.com I'm bettin' Senior Pro in any organization will put you in Senior Pro in the ASA.

Personally, I think the ASA should change the age to 55. Look over the Individual Entry Form. 50, 55, 60 and then 68 for Senior Masters. For the NFAA; up to 55 and then thru 64. 65 starts Master Senior. My two cents; 1 - This would knock out some classes (combine). 2 - Most can compete descently until 55 and then age begins to creep in. And then David Barnsdale still competing in Pro - Sort of reminds me of AMA motorcycle Pro racer, Dick Mann. He was 37 for I don't know how many years and then 39 for a while and then 37 again. Didn't like being compared to Jack Benny, I guess.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> LD Falks (Dee) would have the answer - asaforum.com I'm bettin' Senior Pro in any organization will put you in Senior Pro in the ASA.
> 
> Personally, I think the ASA should change the age to 55. Look over the Individual Entry Form. 50, 55, 60 and then 68 for Senior Masters. For the NFAA; up to 55 and then thru 64. 65 starts Master Senior. My two cents; 1 - This would knock out some classes (combine). 2 - Most can compete descently until 55 and then age begins to creep in. And then David Barnsdale still competing in Pro - Sort of reminds me of AMA motorcycle Pro racer, Dick Mann. He was 37 for I don't know how many years and then 39 for a while and then 37 again. Didn't like being compared to Jack Benny, I guess.



Could be but it will never make any sense to me.
DB


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

ASA senior open shooters have the only option of never having to move from that class its their decision to move to a higher class if they want so even if you shoot NFAA senior pro you should have the right to go to open class instead of sr. pro class


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Junebughasty said:


> ASA senior open shooters have the only option of never having to move from that class its their decision to move to a higher class if they want so even if you shoot NFAA senior pro you should have the right to go to open class instead of sr. pro class


I dont want to shoot open. Im a Senior! LOL
DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> LD Falks (Dee) would have the answer - asaforum.com I'm bettin' Senior Pro in any organization will put you in Senior Pro in the ASA.
> 
> Personally, I think the ASA should change the age to 55. Look over the Individual Entry Form. 50, 55, 60 and then 68 for Senior Masters. For the NFAA; up to 55 and then thru 64. 65 starts Master Senior. My two cents; 1 - This would knock out some classes (combine). 2 - Most can compete descently until 55 and then age begins to creep in. And then David Barnsdale still competing in Pro - Sort of reminds me of AMA motorcycle Pro racer, Dick Mann. He was 37 for I don't know how many years and then 39 for a while and then 37 again. Didn't like being compared to Jack Benny, I guess.


i remember dick mann. and kenny roberts who seemed to have raced forever too. roberts rode those yammerhammers and did pretty well.

i think the senior open is 50 and over, super senior is 60 and up, and master senior is any geezer past 70 but the rules allow 68 in (which i still can figure). anyway, i don't recall any asa class that starts at 55. help me out here.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

carlosii said:


> i remember dick mann. and kenny roberts who seemed to have raced forever too. roberts rode those yammerhammers and did pretty well.
> 
> i think the senior open is 50 and over, super senior is 60 and up, and master senior is any geezer past 70 but the rules allow 68 in (which i still can figure). anyway, i don't recall any asa class that starts at 55. help me out here.



ASA/IBO/Lancasters and everyone else is 50years old. NFAA the odd duck out.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> ASA/IBO/Lancasters and everyone else is 50years old. NFAA the odd duck out.
> DB


Well, no, the NFAA is not odd duck out. The IBO and ASA, respectively, came into being and didn't want to copy the oldester archery organization in all manners possible without going to extremes, age being one of them. It was no different then than now with the ASA Known Yardage classes, trying to capture NFAA shooters.

But my typing mistake on the 55 for ASA. I meant to point out the one more age gap.

Of course, class designation still confuses me after being a ASA member since 2004 or 5. Unlimited - for those who want, no age. Open A, B, or C - for unlimited, no age restriction. Super Senior - for 60 and up. Senior Master - for Carlos (just funning), but National rule; Senior Masters Open – Age 69* and over, 280 FPS and state rule; Senior Masters (68 & Older) - both these copied right from the rules. 

And Carlos, that whimp, Kenny Roberts....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Well, no, the NFAA is not odd duck out. The IBO and ASA, respectively, came into being and didn't want to copy the oldester archery organization in all manners possible without going to extremes, age being one of them. It was no different then than now with the ASA Known Yardage classes, trying to capture NFAA shooters.
> 
> But my typing mistake on the 55 for ASA. I meant to point out the one more age gap.
> 
> ...


ASA and IBO didnt copy NFAA. Think both have done well and it dont take years to make dission in ASA
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> ASA and IBO didnt copy NFAA. Think both have done well and it dont take years to make dission in ASA
> DB


That's what I said, IBO and ASA (youngest of the big organizations) didn't copy the NFAA and with their reasons. And I agree, the IBO and ASA change rules seemingly without all the arguing and "must be on the agenda" like the NFAA does.

Dan, I just checked. Why haven't you asked in the ASA forums. Your question would have been answered by now.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> That's what I said, IBO and ASA (youngest of the big organizations) didn't copy the NFAA and with their reasons. And I agree, the IBO and ASA change rules seemingly without all the arguing and "must be on the agenda" like the NFAA does.
> 
> Dan, I just checked. Why haven't you asked in the ASA forums. Your question would have been answered by now.



Im pretty sure what the answer going to be. Im most likely not going to like it. Im going to say yes there going to want you to shoot Senior pro there. Next year maybe best for me to just shoot amatuer in both and enjoy shooting.
DB

DB


----------



## RJseniorpro (Jan 12, 2009)

DB, When I started shooting ASA and IBO senior pro in 1998, I had to still compete in the NFAA as open pro till I turned 55. Personally, I don't think the ASA would care what class you compete in elsewhere. Once you compete in the ASA senior pro class, you couldn't drop back that year to senior open, Randall


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

senior open is a tough range at ASA, they must not want the seniors to shoot real high scores


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

RJseniorpro said:


> DB, When I started shooting ASA and IBO senior pro in 1998, I had to still compete in the NFAA as open pro till I turned 55. Personally, I don't think the ASA would care what class you compete in elsewhere. Once you compete in the ASA senior pro class, you couldn't drop back that year to senior open, Randall


I have already been allowed to drop back into Senior open class. I doubt ASA will care as well. Hoping any way. Doubt I win in NFAA Senior class but always fun to try.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

So I posed the question. There will probably be more replies. http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=7277.msg47474#msg47474


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> So I posed the question. There will probably be more replies. http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=7277.msg47474#msg47474


Thanks Sonny maybe Dee will come to the rescue.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You may have lucked out. See reply in ASA link - something about indoor spots and 3D not the same so Pro not required....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> You may have lucked out. See reply in ASA link - something about indoor spots and 3D not the same so Pro not required....


I need a break! Not sure about the lucky part.
DB


----------

